# Diagnosed 7 days ago and feeling overwhelmed!



## Glitter (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello all. I was diagnosed type 2 a week ago, but straight onto Metformin as My HbA1c was 67...
Im 44 and had gestational diabetes 22 and 11 years ago and was injecting insulin. I was advised 11 years ago that I would be diabetic by the time I reach my 40s and that has proved to be correct. I also received a diagnosis of high blood pressure and high cholesterol and now take tablets for both. And there was me thinking Im a young healthy 44 realistically I am a stone overweight and can’t help wondering if I had not put on that stone would I of staved the diabetes off longer? I immediately have reduced carbs and am trying to eat as naturally as possible. It is extremely overwhelming and frightening with the possibility of complications. I am now scared to eat the ‘wrong’ foods and am grieving for all my favourites. I am testing to see what my body can tolerate. I wonder if anyone can tell me if with my previous gestational history and family history of diabetes, is my Condition reversable? I cannot do the LCHF diet it just makes me feel sick, but am doing my own version.


----------



## Alister (Apr 7, 2018)

No expert - only been here 2 months but I seriosuly doubt that 1st overweight made any significant difference.
general opinion (& evidence) seems to be keep you BS levels under control & there is no reason why you should be any more prone to complications than anything else. in fact there is some ground to believe you may even end up healthier than a *Some* non diabetic people because you end up taking better care of yourself.

As to your diet, eat what ever way works best for you. LCHF is a suggestion not a religious dogma & you are free to vary it however you see fit.
testing seems to be the key to understanding what foods are good & which are bad so if you can bully your GP into prescribing a meter & test strips & if that does not work consider buying one yourself - the SD codefree from Amazon is the one most recommended here because it has the cheapest test strips.

I was "lucky" an issued with a meter & strips because I was started on insulin :-/

A book that is regularly recommended here is The first Year: Diabetes type 2 an essential guide for the newly diagnosed by Gretchen Becker.
I have only just started skimming it but the very first thing it does is to dispel the sense of self guilt that is invariably one of the first reactions anyone has.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Glitter2 welcome to the forum.  With T 2 it is not all about being overweight or lifestyle, their is a genetic element too which you may have , though I am no medic. 
As far as I am aware once we cross the threshold into the diabetic range that’s Hb1ac 48 and over then we can become well controlled and even go into the non diabetic range but it can’t be reversed ie if we loosen control our BG (blood glucose) rises too much. 

Their are a few athletes who have T2 , now they must lead a healthy lifestyle but they still developed it, so you are in  Good company.

May I ask what it is about LCHF that makes you feel sick, the reason I ask is, we will probably be able to come up with some good ideas.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 7, 2018)

Alister, Interesting that you say LCHF not a Religious dogma there are some that would have you believe that and berate you for not being able to stick to it religiously!!
Lin, I think it’s because I have never liked fatty foods (where you can see or taste fat) I previously ate a lowfat high carb diet which clearly is not what my body needs but it suited my palate. I find that I cannot live without a little potato and the oddslice of my weight watchers malted bread! I am testing with a meter and trying to figure out what my body can tolerate, which seems to be not a lot in terms of carbs. But I will continue to play around so that I can include a little potatoe a small sacrifice for saying goodbye to sugary treats


----------



## Ljc (Apr 7, 2018)

I’m the same with fat except for pork crackling.
You’ll be delighted to know that LCHF is not Religious dogma on this site, we follow a range of diets basically we do what suits us best and being able to eat and enjoy our food is paramount.
Yes you will see us recommend LCHF but it’s gently done.
I myself do low to moderate carbs normal fat .

We often find good substitutes for the fast acting carbs. Your meter will let you know what you can and can’t tolerate.

I think you’ll find these threads helpful
We have some clever cooks on here
recipes.

If you like to  see what we eat , please bear in mind that people dx with  T1 can if they choose to , eat anything they like in moderation. 
what-did-you-eat-yesterday

Yes their is more lol, in fact a lot more
Take your time with this one ok .
useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes
Scroll down to the T2 area.
Their is a lot more there but I suggest you start with .
Jennifer’s advise.
Maggie Davies letter.
Test review adjust by Alan S .

Ask as many questions as you need to we’ll do our best to help


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2018)

The High Fat bit of LCHF, is a bit of a mis-nomer to be honest.

It's brill you don't like 'fatty' stuff to be honest!  Because the real trick is to eat a moderate amount of unprocessed fats which means things like cheese, milk and cream for instance, are fine - so you still shouldn't eat unlimited amounts of them cos if you do even if you like them - you'll put on weight!  There's entirely unprocessed fat in nuts also unless they've been hanging round the larder for months on end and are all dried up - but you wouldn't want to eat em at that point anyway!

Little things - like well pre-washed Basmati rice has less immediately available carbs than American rice or Italian Arborio.  Like Burgen Soya & LInseed bread has less carbs per slice than normal wheat flour bread, and Lidl's own 'cooked in store' Protein rolls also have less carbs too.

All root veg have more carbs than green leafy veg.  Some fruits have far less than others - bananas and pineapple and (OMG) grapes and oranges have shedloads whereas, especially if you share it with another family member or a friend, apples are not all that bad really.

It's not rocket science and nobody expects you to change overnight - so just embrace it and learn to live happily with it.  You do need to think where you might get a bit more physical exercise generally but again don't think you need to start training for a marathon tomorrow, cos you don't.

Incidentally when a LOT of people start cutting the carbs down and taking a bit more exercise - their cholesterol levels improve and so does their BP so it all makes sense to have a proper 'go' at it anyway even if you don't have diabetes!


----------



## Glitter (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you Lin, this is music to my ears! People that understand!! I really appreciate any advice, recipes etc I think the way for me will be similar to you, low carb moderate fat.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2018)

Type 1s still gain weight and need more insulin, if they eat too much Lyn!


----------



## Glitter (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you. Fabulous advice. Its all rather painful, but I will learn to live with it (I hope!!) For me food has been a big factor as I love to cook and eat out and spoil myself with lovely chocolates but I will just have to find other ways with advice from you lovely people.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 7, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Type 1s still gain weight and need more insulin, if they eat too much Lyn!


Oops , point  taken Jenny, I’ve edited a bit


----------



## Ljc (Apr 7, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Thank you. Fabulous advice. Its all rather painful, but I will learn to live with it (I hope!!) For me food has been a big factor as I love to cook and eat out and spoil myself with lovely chocolates but I will just have to find other ways with advice from you lovely people.


Yes it does take some getting used to, but in the very near future it will become a new way of life

We are are sure going to supprise you on what goodies we get to eat, our menu sure isn’t dull.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Zena and a warm welcome to this supportive. So sorry to see you've been dx (Diagnosed) with Type2 but glad you found your way here where you will receive a lot of help from many knowledgable and experienced folk who will freely give you the guidance you need.

Notwithstanding the excellent advice you have already been given above ~ I can highly recommend the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER £10.19 from Amazon. www.amazon.co

There's also a handy size pocket version for £7.19

It contains over 1700 photo's of a wide range of popular food and drink items. The Carborhydrate ~ CALORIE ~ Protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles below each photo. This highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick and easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink we consume.

CARB & CALORIE COUNTER is the perfect support tool for *Carborhydrate *counting in Diabetes ~ *Weight *management  ~ *Portion *control and general healthy eating. Having all this information at your fingertips, in an easy to understand format, will help give you greater control over your Diabetes.

Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is a must have book. When Gretchen was dx Type2 in 1996, she wrote this book in an easy to understand format detailing her first year of living with diabetes ~ its deffinitly worth purchasing a copy IMO.
http://amzn.to/2oOK6Zz

I am understanding that being dx is overwhelming and a daunting prospect ~ it certainly made me feel that way ~ so take your time digesting the info above and the links that have been supplied for you. Do please stay in touch to let us know how you are progressing. If you have any more queries then do please ask and we'll do our best to help. Take care and good luck on your diabetes journey Zena x
WL
.................................................
Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Zena and welcome to the forum. I personally don't do low carb, as I struggle to stick to it, I have significantly reduced the amount and types of carbs I eat. Don't get too hung up on the weight causing it, I knew diabetes ran in my family so I lost 7 stone in weight before I was diagnosed hoping to prevent it, but have since found out that I potentially have a genetic form. This forum is as great place for help and advice.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 8, 2018)

You have to find what works for and you and maintain long term. Sometimes it is the quantity of what you eat.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks all. Your advice and recommendations are truly valuable. I will most certainly get some of the recommended  books. Can anyone tell me why my bg goes up over night? Eg before bed 5.4 first thing in the morning 8.5!! I don’t understand how?? TIA


----------



## grovesy (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Thanks all. Your advice and recommendations are truly valuable. I will most certainly get some of the recommended  books. Can anyone tell me why my bg goes up over night? Eg before bed 5.4 first thing in the morning 8.5!! I don’t understand how?? TIA


This is know as Dawn Phenomon , were the liver dumps glucose into the body ready for the day.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Ah I see. Will do a bit of research on that. I thought it was my statins, so didn’t take it last night, so was most surprised to see that my bg was up regardless. Thank you for that information.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2018)

Why were you put on a statin, Zena? It seems to me that it’s getting to be a habit that all T2s are put on statins unnecessarily.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Why were you put on a statin, Zena? It seems to me that it’s getting to be a habit that all T2s are put on statins unnecessarily.


Well, I've been wondering that myself...
My cholesterol was 6.7 and I have high blood pressure (family history of both) so the GP said because I’m diabetic now, I need to be on statins for the raised cholesterol.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Alister said:


> No expert - only been here 2 months but I seriosuly doubt that 1st overweight made any significant difference.
> general opinion (& evidence) seems to be keep you BS levels under control & there is no reason why you should be any more prone to complications than anything else. in fact there is some ground to believe you may even end up healthier than a *Some* non diabetic people because you end up taking better care of yourself.
> 
> As to your diet, eat what ever way works best for you. LCHF is a suggestion not a religious dogma & you are free to vary it however you see fit.
> ...


Got that book on Kindle. Its bloody brillant!! Thanks so much for recommendation.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena...I was offered statins by my GP...overall my cholesterol was a little high...I did a  little research & got some excellent advice from @Mark Parrott  on this...have a look at your cholesterol breakdown...the ratios... HDL...LDL & the trigylcerides...see how they compare what range they are in...mine were all in the optimum (good) range...after a discussion with  my GP we decided there was no need for me to start on statins yet...I wouldn't advocate stopping your prescription or not using the medication...it's important to follow advice from our health care professionals...however there's nothing wrong with 'arming' yourself with a little information on this...then having an informed discussion with your GP at your next appointment.


----------



## Heath o (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi zenna I also type 2 be careful with weight watchers stuff I used to go there there items contained more sugar than an identical food I have high cholesterol 10.2 last reading and high blood pressure and 4 stone over weight but now on low cal have started losing it rapidly and plenty of exercise so there's a lot of room for improvement


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Zena...I was offered statins by my GP...overall my cholesterol was a little high...I did a  little research & got some excellent advice from @Mark Parrott  on this...have a look at your cholesterol breakdown...the ratios... HDL...LDL & the trigylcerides...see how they compare what range they are in...mine were all in the optimum (good) range...after a discussion with  my GP we decided there was no need for me to start on statins yet...I wouldn't advocate stopping your prescription or not using the medication...it's important to follow advice from our health care professionals...however there's nothing wrong with 'arming' yourself with a little information on this...then having an informed discussion with your GP at your next appointment.


Yes good idea. I’m positively rattling with all the medication Im taking at the moment and I detest taking tablets!! Im pretty sure my ‘good fats’ were 3.7 and ‘bad fats’ 6.7 does this mean anything to anyone as I am not Au fait with the cholesterol numbers as of yet?!


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Hi zenna I also type 2 be careful with weight watchers stuff I used to go there there items contained more sugar than an identical food I have high cholesterol 10.2 last reading and high blood pressure and 4 stone over weight but now on low cal have started losing it rapidly and plenty of exercise so there's a lot of room for improvement


Yes. Im learning that the WW way might suit my palate but not my bg unfortunately.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Whilst pondering I have realised that I trust the advice of people that  I do not know and have never met over medical professionals (certainly the ones that I have had dealings with recently, regarding my diabetes!) which is frightening really and I work in the health care world too, doubly frightening!!!


----------



## Heath o (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Yes. Im learning that the WW way might suit my palate but not my bg unfortunately.


You will get there just trial and error you will find a way that suits you just keep trying and never give up


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Whilst pondering I have realised that I trust the advice of people that  I do not know and have never met over medical professionals (certainly the ones that I have had dealings with recently, regarding my diabetes!) which is frightening really and I work in the health care world too, doubly frightening!!!



It’s not really surprising Zena. There’s hundreds of years experience of Diabetes on the forum, which is more than any doctor or diabetes nurse. There’s a lot more to Diabetes than you can learn from medical textbooks - believe me, I used to be a doctor


----------



## Heath o (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Whilst pondering I have realised that I trust the advice of people that  I do not know and have never met over medical professionals (certainly the ones that I have had dealings with recently, regarding my diabetes!) which is frightening really and I work in the health care world too, doubly frightening!!!


I personally think the people on here are very caring and are always friendly and willing to help others out and I think will give you better advice than somebody who as read it out of a book and quickly move you along so can get through the next patients


----------



## Alister (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Alister, Interesting that you say LCHF not a Religious dogma there are some that would have you believe that and berate you for not being able to stick to it religiously!!


Precisely why I made the point  the only important thing is to do what works for you both biologically & lifestyle wise.
if you are doing something you dont like "because you have to" then you will soon resent it, which is a sure-fire path to poor control & complications.

Personally I feel quite lucky the changing of my diet has not been to drastic, I just seem to be eating nicer food (do miss the sweets though, still pork scratchings are ok if a bit salty fortunately I don't use salt except what occurs naturally anyway)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 8, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Why were you put on a statin, Zena? It seems to me that it’s getting to be a habit that all T2s are put on statins unnecessarily.


From what I've read on here, it appears to be quite common/routine/standard.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> It’s not really surprising Zena. There’s hundreds of years experience of Diabetes on the forum, which is more than any doctor or diabetes nurse. There’s a lot more to Diabetes than you can learn from medical textbooks - believe me, I used to be a doctor


Haha! Well I guess they are bound by protocols and expenditure... and as I am learning diabetes is a case by case thing. You really cannot begin to manage it unless you can see precisely how different foods affect you personally. Real life experience is invaluable for ‘newbies’.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Glitter2 from a fellow T2.


Zena Paterson said:


> I wonder if anyone can tell me if with my previous gestational history and family history of diabetes, is my Condition reversable?


Well that depends on what you mean by reversible.  I don't know what effect your history will have.  I have heard of people getting their HbA1c below 42 (into normal levels) and being able to reduce/come off medication.
A doctor at a diabetes support group said they wont say cured or no longer diabetic. If not on meds and repeatedly under 42 it would be in remission.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> From what I've read on here, it appears to be quite common/routine/standard.


Protocols!!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 8, 2018)

What would be preferred to be called.  Glitter2 or Zena?


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I personally think the people on here are very caring and are always friendly and willing to help others out and I think will give you better advice than somebody who as read it out of a book and quickly move you along so can get through the next patients


Hear hear!!


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> What would be preferred to be called.  Glitter2 or Zena?


Well, I didn’t intend to advertise my full name, but am not particularly tech savvy so it seems that I did! But seeing as you all now know my name seems daft not to use it lol!


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Glitter2 from a fellow T2.
> 
> Well that depends on what you mean by reversible.  I don't know what effect your history will have.  I have heard of people getting their HbA1c below 42 (into normal levels) and being able to reduce/come off medication.
> A doctor at a diabetes support group said they wont say cured or no longer diabetic. If not on meds and repeatedly under 42 it would be in remission.


I think I would settle for ‘in remission’ ... I guess thats what we would all aim for


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 8, 2018)

Contact @Notherner (Admin) and ask him to change it for you. I think you don't get to do it yourself on here.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Well, I didn’t intend to advertise my full name, but am not particularly tech savvy so it seems that I did! But seeing as you all now know my name seems daft not to use it lol!


I am sure @Northerner can alter your name if you wish, I’ve tagged him so he will contact you later.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Yes good idea. I’m positively rattling with all the medication Im taking at the moment and I detest taking tablets!! Im pretty sure my ‘good fats’ were 3.7 and ‘bad fats’ 6.7 does this mean anything to anyone as I am not Au fait with the cholesterol numbers as of yet?!


Zena I have no idea if you have system online at your surgery...if you have you can check your results online...those figures sound like the total cholesterol  number...the breakdowns/ratios would be lower...if you can't view your notes/results online ask your surgery for a print out...I've copied a link to a cholesterol calculator...I found this helpful  when attempting to understand my results...its well worth a look.

http://www.hughcalc.org/chol-si.php


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2018)

Zena Paterson said:


> Ah I see. Will do a bit of research on that. I thought it was my statins, so didn’t take it last night, so was most surprised to see that my bg was up regardless. Thank you for that information.


Hi, I'd suggest reading Dawn Phenomenon for a good explanation  Also, it's worth getting a free book of tips from Diabetes UK - 100 things I wish I'd known about diabetes, all tips submitted by people living with diabetes


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 8, 2018)

I was started on statins as a heart patient by the hospital (I was in with a heart attack).  Two months after being diagnosed as diabetic.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 8, 2018)

From what you've said, you're making a good start on managing your diabetes.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the gang


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Zena & welcome to the forum.  I am one of those who is now in 'remission'.  I no longer need to see the diabetic nurse, just have a blood test once a year.  I still test every now & then just to check i'm still on track.  Need to keep following a low carb diet, but do have some treats now & then.  I have never been offered statins, despite my overall cholesterol level being 7.2.  OK, one GP I saw considered them but left the decision to the DSN who looked at my ratio & said no need.  LDL is always considered that bad part.  LDL is only bad if it's small dense LDL.  Yes there are two types of LDL.  The other type is large fluffy LDL.  Sounds daft but that is what it's called.  That is the harmless type of LDL & eating saturated fat increases this type of LDL, not the bad type.  Unfortunately, the NHS do not split the LDL's as this is a more complex check that the standard cholesterol test does not show, probably down to cost.  Another very important part of the breakdown is Triglycerides.  These are key to heart health.  The lower, the better.  Under 1.5 is ideal.  Mine is 1.0.  Hope all this helps.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2018)

Neither the GP nor the hospital diabetes clinic here do a full, fasting lipids test any more for diabetes patients. (If you don't fast and abstain from alcohol for at least 48 hours, then it's not going to have the correct results anyway)

I don't understand this since I always understood that they can't even calculate your LDL without first measuring your total chol, HDL and Trigs, then calculate the LDL from the HDL and Trigs results - using 'the Friedwald formula'.

You still don't get the split between the good 'fluffy' LDL and the dense 'bad' LDL though.  As Mark says, they can measure it but it's more complicated, takes longer and costs more - so they don't generally.

My own experience is that the doctors at our surgery can't have a discussion about the ins and outs of either the actual numbers or the ratios - I've always just got the reply delivered in varying words 'I'm a GP not a cardiologist'.  yeah I know you are but I want further explanation of hat you are telling me and to answer 'because someone else has told me to' (eg NICE Guidelines or whatever) isn't acceptable unless you can tell me WHY.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Zena I have no idea if you have system online at your surgery...if you have you can check your results online...those figures sound like the total cholesterol  number...the breakdowns/ratios would be lower...if you can't view your notes/results online ask your surgery for a print out...I've copied a link to a cholesterol calculator...I found this helpful  when attempting to understand my results...its well worth a look.
> 
> http://www.hughcalc.org/chol-si.php


I will most certainly look in to that. Thank you so much for the info


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Zena & welcome to the forum.  I am one of those who is now in 'remission'.  I no longer need to see the diabetic nurse, just have a blood test once a year.  I still test every now & then just to check i'm still on track.  Need to keep following a low carb diet, but do have some treats now & then.  I have never been offered statins, despite my overall cholesterol level being 7.2.  OK, one GP I saw considered them but left the decision to the DSN who looked at my ratio & said no need.  LDL is always considered that bad part.  LDL is only bad if it's small dense LDL.  Yes there are two types of LDL.  The other type is large fluffy LDL.  Sounds daft but that is what it's called.  That is the harmless type of LDL & eating saturated fat increases this type of LDL, not the bad type.  Unfortunately, the NHS do not split the LDL's as this is a more complex check that the standard cholesterol test does not show, probably down to cost.  Another very important part of the breakdown is Triglycerides.  These are key to heart health.  The lower, the better.  Under 1.5 is ideal.  Mine is 1.0.  Hope all this helps.


Very useful stuff indeed. Its so empowering having this knowledge, it enables you to take control (to a point)  
Many many thanks.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 8, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> From what you've said, you're making a good start on managing your diabetes.


Yes. Largely because Im absolutely terrified of complications! I know people with diabetes that mostly ignore it, I hadn’t really given that much thought until now, to ignore diabetes is a little like signing your own death warrant (at the risk of sounding dramatic!)


----------



## Drummer (Apr 8, 2018)

Taking controlling diabetes seriously means that you are unlikely to be bothered by it - trying to ignore it and you'll be more than a bit bothered - just from my own personal experience.
I stick to low carb foods since diagnosis in November 2016.
In 80 days I was no longer in the diabetic range, at 6 months I was in the normal range.
I don't eat foods with sugars or starches over 10 percent by weight, but that leaves me with a lot to go at, and it is delicious too.
At 6 months my triglycerides had gone down to 1.5 so I can't really take the fat is bad camp seriously - the high carb diet I was put on to lower cholesterol just did not work at all, and then I was diagnosed with diabetes. Thanks a bunch for that, doc.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum. .I am sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  You may find Dr Michael Moseley's books helpful - Blood Sugar Diet and Blood Sugar Diet Recipes.  Dr David Cavan's book "Reverse your Diabetes" is also a good one.  The most important thing is to test how different foods affect you.  I have found this invaluable.  I am pre-diabetic at present, had got out of it, but, unfortunately, gone back into it again.  Testing again and trying to use foods which affect me the least and trying to put weight on at the same time.  (I am underweight).  It is not all done to being overweight/obese.


----------

